# Looking For Advice



## Flowers1933

Thinking of separating from my husband and looking for opinions. I need to post in the marriage and addiction section. Thanks


----------



## StillSearching

Flowers1933 said:


> Thinking of separating from my husband and looking for opinions. I need to post in the marriage and addiction section. Thanks


Welcome, tell us why?


----------



## Mr.Married

Howdy Flowers. I think it takes a little while and a couple post before you can post elsewhere. A moderator can also move your thread later
if you just want to continue this one.


----------



## MattMatt

Flowers1933 said:


> Thinking of separating from my husband and looking for opinions. I need to post in the marriage and addiction section. Thanks


 @Flowers1933 I have moved your post to the relevant sub-forum.


----------

